# The Bear That Got away



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

As a houndsman I am often asked to assist in helping successful permit holders fill their tags. This past season I helped 3 of the 4 hunters punch their tags, the only tag left unfilled was my own Cache/Ogden fall tag. I caught this big fellow in July during the summer bear pursuit only season, probably one of the biggest boars I've run across in the last 3 years, so he was my main focus. Unfortunately, I was never able to find him again once the harvest season opened. Oh well, he wins this round, I just hope our paths cross again.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

What do you charge for your services?


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

He’s a jumbo for sure!!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Kevin D said:


> As a houndsman I am often asked to assist in helping successful permit holders fill their tags. This past season I helped 3 of the 4 hunters punch their tags, the only tag left unfilled was my own Cache/Ogden fall tag. I caught this big fellow in July during the summer bear pursuit only season, probably one of the biggest boars I've run across in the last 3 years, so he was my main focus. Unfortunately, I was never able to find him again once the harvest season opened. Oh well, he wins this round, I just hope our paths cross again.
> 
> View attachment 153583


Thank you for helping others kill their Bears.
Our Deer herd thanks you also!
I am sorry you did not kill yours.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd also be curious of your fees. I have 17 points burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not a guide, just a weekender. I tried the guide thing with my dogs a number of years ago and found that the added pressure to fill a client's tag took all the fun out of it for me. I loved being in the hills running my dogs, just didn't like the extra burdens and expectations that come along with doing it for money. Anymore, I only hunt with close friends and family, many of them hound doggers as well. We might do some dog swapping, tell some tall tales, drink a few beers, and overall have a good time, but I never ask for compensation.

My view on predators too is that they play an important in the ecosystem. I'm not against harvesting them of course, but I don't believe in a scorched earth predator policy either. Predators should be managed in way that we can maintain a diversity of wildlife, and it's okay to let wild things be wild things.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That is one big Yogi!


----------

